# Houdini



## jbrule (Jul 8, 2009)

I am not a regular poster but I am having such a hard time with this. Monday we took our 4.5 month old bunny to get neutered. I didn't listen to my conscious telling me not to take him to this place and the vet killed him. I can't put it any other way because that is what I truly feel. He was the best rabbit. So laid back and affectionate. He would hop on us and lick our faces, he love dto snuggle. I just cannot stop crying, I feel so guilty for not taking him somewhere else where he probably would have been ok. my kids are upset. I don't think I will ever own another rabbit, none could live up to Houdini. I have only ever been this upset over losing a pet when our cat was hit by a car. Maybe it is the unexpected that hurts so much. I feel like most people think I am crazy for being distraught over a rabbit.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2453034&l=8f81d36eca&id=614411425


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had this experience. He sounds like a very sweet bunny. I hope you can find a more rabbit-savvy vet to treat your other bunnies in the future--please check our listings of rabbit-savvy vets in your area in the Infirmary section. How terrible to lose him in that way, especially since neuters are usually quite safe if proper anesthesia is used. I'm so sorry, and I don't think you're crazy to be sad at all. 

Binky free, Houdini.


----------



## jbrule (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought they knew what they were doing but still had a bad feeling. They did fix rabbits all of the time and they had 3 in on Monday alone. After the fact I learned that they do not use the proper gas anesthesia, I did not realize it was supposed to be gas even though I read about it ahead of time. I wish I had taken him to one of the vets listed on the HRS page. The guilt is the hardest part.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2009)

we are so sorry you lost Houdini. He was a very cute rabbit and from the sound of it, had lots of personality. Any trip to the vet for even minor surgery is an unknown--don't beat yourself up over even though you lost your sweet little boy. Sometimes we get to have our fur babies for a long time and sometimes for just to short awhile. Our Nik-Nik was only five months when we had to have her put to sleep--and she was a real sweetie. Five months later, we found Nicky--she could be her twin, so, you never know. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge. :bunnyangel::missyou


----------



## Flashy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

The guilt of losing a bunny is a horrible feeling, and one I know well, but hopefully with time you will find that eases and see that you did nothing wrong.

Try not to make any permanent decisions about whether or not to own another rabbit. You're right, no one will ever live up to, or replace, Houdini, but you might find a new friend, and a different friendship. You never know, Houdini might send someone your way; that has been my experience with premature rabbit deaths.

Please keep talking about this, if it helps.

Binky Free Houdini.


----------



## anneq (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
I really didn't think we'd get another rabbit after our Harry died (we were partially responsible for his death, and yes, the guilt is the hardest part).
Now we have 5 wonderful rabbits (the mom & dad and their 3 babies).
There will never be another Houdini (just like there will never be another Harry) but don't let his death stop you from loving and having another bunny.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful bunny. 



Binky Free Houdini :rose:


----------



## jbrule (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words. I really do miss him and hope that if I ever do decide to get another bun I find one at least a little like him. I will really miss his bunny kisses and the way he would plunk down when I started to pet him. :cry1: He actually got so carried away grooming me one time that he bit a chunk out of my hair! Are there other bunnies like him out there? I have only ever had one other and she didn't have very much personality. Ow, my heart! I'm glad this board is here with people who understand.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 9, 2009)

I think part of the reason he was like that was because he was a flemish giant mix. I had a flemish (Tiny) that was very affectionate after he got to know us (he was very unsocialized when we got him)...and Zeus - my flemish mix can be very affectionate also.

Don't give up on rabbits - because you'll be depriving yourself of so much joy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 1, 2009)

we have spike--he's part Black Otter and Dutch with really unique eyes--they are part blue and brown, 2 colors for each eye. And then there's Serena the "lap rabbit". She's a Black and white Checkered Giant and wieghs in at 17 pounds. She will get on your lap so she can be rubbed and stay there all day. We have a couple others that are really sweet--all are a little different personality wise, but we do love them all. Hope your feeling better now.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful rabbit.

RIP and binky free Houdini.


----------



## bobismyturtle (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your bunny. I hope you choose to own another rabbit again. It wasn't your fault. But I hope that vet did something to help you out at least. He was a beautiful bunny. :sad:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 1, 2009)

Binky free little Houdini, you will be greatly missed


----------



## jbrule (Aug 25, 2009)

Time does heal and I am feeling better although I miss that little guy everyday. The vet sent us a bill for the neuter a little bit ago, I sent it back with Go To Hell written on it. Maybe not the most mature thing to do but I really don't care! It made me so mad!

My kids really wanted another bunny and I finally gave in. About a month ago I found a 3 month old orange mini lop that stole my heart. He's not as sweet as Houdini (yet anyway) but he is such a character! Not afraid of anything and climbs like a mountain goat! He litter trained himself super fast and has full run of the house now. His litter is in his cage upstairs and if he is on the main floor he runs up there to go potty. I am so impressed with that! Anyway, his name is Copper, I don't have any pictures of him on the computer yet but will post some when I get them on here!

We did have a snuffles scare, he was on baytril for a bit bit we think it may actually be allergies. Either that or a very,. very mild case. I'm keeping my eye on him.

Thanks to everyone for your support. It means a lot!


----------

